# Quiz that can tell u accurately if you are a sociopath



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

Really! 

I finished with 80% score on this sociopath quiz. 


So 80% means i am very close to being a sociopath - :laugh::laugh::laugh:

How much you get? Share you score!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

According to this test, I'm 35% sociopath. :stu


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> According to this test, I'm 35% sociopath. :stu


At least you got better score than me....


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

DSusan said:


> At least you got better score than me....


I can only hope it isn't accurate.


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

*Sociopath test*



jolene23 said:


> I can only hope it isn't accurate.


:laugh: It isn't dear. I don't know who created it but i am sure someone stupid created it because there are so many questions that are irrelevant to sociopathy... Just chill


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

I think the quiz has been created for fun purpose


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

> YOUR RESULT: YOU ARE 40 % SOCIOPATH


Good to know.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

30%, so the least sociopathic so far.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Paul said:


> 30%, so the least sociopathic so far.


and you needed the test? >

I got 20%, I think (I did it the test the day this thread was made but didn't post right away the results) and of course, I didn't need to do a test to know 0, although I may be lesbian according to the other test in that web, that one was needed and I'm still not sure :O, funny, I should take another test... or something.


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

*Sociopath quiz*



Paul said:


> 30%, so the least sociopathic so far.


Yea congrats for scoring least score :smile2::smile2:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

10%.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

10% 0


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

*Sociopath disorder*



Silent Memory said:


> 10%.


Enjoy buddy ....


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

Again took the quiz and luckily scored 20% hurray!!!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

45% Sociopath.*

Also, according to 'Lesbian Test (100% accurate):*
*lesbian test *You might be a Lesbian


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> 45% Sociopath.*
> 
> Also, according to 'Lesbian Test (100% accurate):*
> *lesbian test *You might be a Lesbian


Me too! This is awesome! :high5


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

35%.
I might also be a lesbian :laugh:.

P.S. and 30% psychopath.
Lol these might be the worst tests I've ever seen.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Me too! This is awesome! :high5


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

karenw said:


> I think you're confused.


Maybe? it's irrelevant anyway. BTW I was just kidding a bit (despite me being or not lesbian).


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

Kalakotkas said:


> 35%.
> I might also be a lesbian :laugh:.
> 
> P.S. and 30% psychopath.
> Lol these might be the worst tests I've ever seen.


Same score for me as well..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol this is the worst quiz I've ever seen not only does every question have a multiple choice tickbox despite the answers only being yes and no, a bunch of questions are either word for word repeated or the same question rephrased slightly.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Oh ****, take the gay test, lmao.



> DO YOU LIKE TO WEAR A MAKEUP TO IMPRESS BOYS?





> DO YOU LIKE TO WEAR EXTREMELY FASHIONABLE CLOTHES?





> DO YOU WANT TO HAVE BODY HAIR REMOVED?





> DO YOU LIKE PINK COLOUR THE MOST?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Oh ****, take the gay test, lmao.


I got the result you are not gay. Looked at the lesbian test and it didn't have any stereotype questions.

Also got I might be a lesbian result. Tbf I am pretty lesbian at times but only if we both have dicks. And no boobs. And I've been told that's gay by the normalfolk. But they don't have any imagination. Also I am pretty gay. OK queer then. Fine.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

25%


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I got the result you are not gay. Looked at the lesbian test and it didn't have any stereotype questions.
> 
> Also got I might be a lesbian result. Tbf I am pretty lesbian at times but only if we both have dicks. And no boobs. And I've been told that's gay by the normalfolk. But they don't have any imagination. Also I am pretty gay. OK queer then. Fine.


Ye, it claimed I am not gay either, and I took the test literally while doing a gay act with another person, and that person was a man (and I am also a man).

Dicks + absence of boobs is mostly gay, in theory. In theory.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

jolene23 said:


> according to this test, i'm 35% sociopath. :stu


 I knew it!

*EDIT* For some reason, it won't let me type in all caps.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Karsten said:


> I knew it!
> 
> *EDIT* For some reason, it won't let me type in all caps.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

jolene23 said:


>


Hahaha. Gets me every time.


----------



## Anshari (Mar 31, 2018)

I am 65%


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

This test is like making a medical diagnosis with a Magic-8 ball.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jolene23 said:


>


Why am I suddenly creeped out by this picture?
I must be expecting her to do something through telepathy, like start a fire, or something.

She smiles thinking "I got your dog!".

I don't have a dog! He died in 2002!


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why am I suddenly creeped out by this picture?
> I must be expecting her to do something through telepathy, like start a fire, or something.
> 
> She smiles thinking "I got your dog!".
> ...


She is up to no good. :wink2:


----------

